# From Toy Train to Model train



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Since no one seams to have liked my last Bash posts, I'll adopt a different tack, if I can't inspire neophyte kitbashers anymore, maybe I can at least still irritate some purists...









I bought an old battery toy train set a couple years ago off Ebay called a Big Bird Express, which featured a cheepie battery powered engine, two ore care and 3 plastic Sesame Street charecters riding in them, I repainted the ore cars but the engine remained a tough one to figure what to do with it so it sat around in a box for the last 2 years until I thought about doing one more Mack bash with the last remaining spare chassis I had. I figured an open cab locomotive would be the best doable bash for this lokie.


A litttle testing revealed it was a perfect fit, 

....and away we go!









Cab cut and trimmed, interior begun,









Cab almost complete









Profile










Test figure added

Painting underway right now, just basic black. Still a few little trim bits to add...

Anyone interested in the Sesame Street figures?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL interior on the cab... (ugly locomotive from the outside!.. sorry)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on the old battery molds from Lehman (LGB) and the little billy tank loco they had in some of the battery sets. there is also a Mighty Casey set with a variant of this loco and the two ore cars and an Elmo's Express set too. Big Bird was a rail runner and came with plastic track as was the Mighty Casey set. Elmo was a floor runner with tires instead of flanged wheels. Big bird had Cookie Monster and another character in teh ore cars. Elmo was on his own. The Mighty Casey sets had some different colors for the ore cars too. Usually they were Red and Yellow but I scored a Blue one. 

Nice conversion Vic! 

Chas


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks good Vic! Where are you getting all the Macks from?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I got most from San Val but when they closed, Hans at Gold Coast Station in Ventura has had a steady supply of them.


Painted 





































Came out pretty well, the cab interior looks much better painted, 

all thats left is a little light weathering.


----------

